# Toaster oven/French fry ?



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I know there's a cooking thread but I'm hoping to get a quick response cause I need to know this afternoon. And I thankyou for your responses. 

I have some frozen french fries that I'm going to bake this afternoon in the toaster oven. I don't really care for baked fries cause they just don't get crispy enough for me like when you deep fry them. But I'm wondering if I spray a bit of cooking spray on them and then lay a sheet of tinfoil over the top, would that make them crispier?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The oil might help a little, but the foil would KEEP them from getting crisp by holding in moisture


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Frozen fries are sprayed with oil in the factory. I don't know if adding a second coating of oil would make them crispier. I agree...the tin foil would steam them, making them very limp. I bake mine at 450 and they are crispy to us, but everyone's definition of crispy is different.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I figured if I tucked the tin foil under then it would defenitely steam them more then bake. But if I layed the sheet loosely, would that still steam them and make them soggy?

What if I punched holes in the tinfoil?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Buy OreIda Crispy fries...yummy


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

lightly crumple the foil and put the fries ON TOP of the foil, creates more hot air flow, thats what my pkg says to do and it works great. good luck


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

tonasket said:


> lightly crumple the foil and put the fries ON TOP of the foil, creates more hot air flow, thats what my pkg says to do and it works great. good luck


Well that sounds like a good ideal! Thanks tonasket, I'll give that one a try.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I just lay mine out on a cookie sheet and lightly sprinkle some oil on them, or spray them. Comes out pretty good.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well after all that worrying, my daughter text's me and ask if I could serve corn on the cob instead of fries. See today is my oldest daughters 18th birthday and I fixed her a small birthday dinner. BBQ chicken sandwiches, corn on the cob, and pork & beans. Didn't make a cake, but bought a box of "little Debbie's". She was satisfied with it all. 

I didn't want to do too much baking as it heats up the house too much, plus her mom had a big birthday party last night with cake and everything else and invited all her friends over. So I didn't think there was really a need for another big birthday cake. 

So everything went well. Now my daughter has a big head and thinks she's old enough to make all her own decisions.


----------

